# How's everyone making it?



## Lazy.P (May 16, 2021)

First post yaay


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Required to post gratuitous photos of your horse here to be officially here.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

waresbear said:


> Required to post gratuitous photos of your horse here to be officially here.


LOL not really, but we love pictures!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

ACinATX said:


> LOL not really, but we love pictures!!!


Shhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Lazy.P (May 16, 2021)

Pictures will be coming soon I have to get on my old phone this one is literally 3 days old and has no pictures at all on it


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Lazy.P said:


> Pictures will be coming soon I have to get on my old phone this one is literally 3 days old and has no pictures at all on it


Phone Clone is your friend!


----------



## Lazy.P (May 16, 2021)

Nah man then I wouldn't have a excuse to pretend I'm Kevin gates and do the whole 2 phones thing


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Lazy.P said:


> Nah man then I wouldn't have a excuse to pretend I'm Kevin gates and do the whole 2 phones thing


You can choose just transfer the pictures & videos, easy peasy.


----------



## wo7777 (May 17, 2021)

Hi

I'm in Oz, new to horse ownership, lots to learn.

Took on a OTT 10yo bay gelding and now own him. Much happiness.🙂

I get involved also officiating at horse trials.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

What is everyone making??


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

loosie said:


> What is everyone making??


Coffee. Need it bad.

I mean, if we're just saying random things...


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Ooh, please make one for me too will you Acadian??


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Acadianartist said:


> Coffee. Need it bad.
> 
> I mean, if we're just saying random things...


@Acadianartist wins the internet today


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^^


----------

